
Show HN: Habitify – Form new habits, earn points and donate them to charity - datchu
https://habitify.co/
======
brudgers
The link to charitywater.org is broken at the bottom of
[https://habitify.co/how.html](https://habitify.co/how.html)

My advice: Since there's a Mac version Habitify does not depend on mobile
device functionality, so it might be worth considering a web version to
broaden the potential customer pipeline [I am assuming based on the donation
model requiring Habitify to track users' points that there is already a web
component].

To me, other advantages of a web implementation are challenging assumptions
about users and pulling utility and functionality out from the rituals of
programming against Apple's API's and for the constraints of iTunes Store.

Good luck.

~~~
datchu
Thanks for your advice. I also plan to make web version for Habitify and it
will coming soon.

------
jads
Interesting concept! One thing to mention, "remaining" has been spelt
incorrectly in your iOS screenshots (at least in Notification Center) and is
currently spelt as "remainning". This is both on the website and App Store.

~~~
datchu
ohh, thank you for mentioning me about incorrect word. I will edit it in next
version.

------
ruler88
Really cool idea! Would love to check it out. One concern I'd have is: how are
you guys funding this? How can I trust that you will be making the donations
that you claim?

~~~
datchu
Charity donation is a small additional feature on out app. We will convert
your points into cash and donate them directly to charity: water. The point to
money conversion rate is still small, because we are not a charity
organization and we dont go fund for it. Total points, total money after
converting are appeared on our app, our website and our profile on
charitywater.org. Then you can easy to check it.

